# New Group



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

My friend, HOJoe, came up w/ a brilliant idea. 

We don't have slot car clubs close by so Joe thought I should start one. He named the club: HOGITS (HOGuysInTheShed). The rules are as follows: HAVE FUN! 
No rules & no restrictions, life if full enough of these already. So just have fun, it's a hobby. 
--fordcowboy


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Good for you guys! Try not to have too much fun without me!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I want a charter membership!!!! and a train ticket!!!!
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I thought I was already part of the club, but if you have room for one more, I'd love to join! Where do I sign? Or is this one of those clubs that I have to cut my hand and you cut yours so that we can intermingle our blood together in some ceremony of blood brothers?

HOGITS forever!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: COOL !!!!!!

Didn't I read about HOGITS in a book or something? :freak::jest:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Being a Charter Member of HOGITS I would like to nominate Fordcowboy for president of the club (after all, it is his shed). All those in favor say aye.
hojoe


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

If my vote counts I say Aye!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Of course it counts, everybody's vote counts 'Cause at HOGITS everyone is welcome. :thumbsup:
hojoe


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

EYE! @@ LOL! Looks unanimous! FCB is Prez! OK, now what? LOL!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

HOGITS met yesterday with a record turnout ( 5 people). The racing was 'Slow and Tame". I dought they will make a movie out of it. Once again everyone was a winner, as we all had a good time. Anybody in the Hannibal/Quincy area contact me or Lendell to find out how to join HOGITS.
hojoe
p.s. All you have to do to join is show up!


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Lets see the layout of the track in the shed. Sounds cool.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Actually, Ralls County Speedway has a large oval, a small oval, a drag stip and 2 road courses. This picture is of the road course that we usally run on.
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm hoping to get to the shed this spring!!! Looks like a great place!!! 

The president supplies the food at meetings, if I'm correct???  RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Sweet Fancy Moses ! ! !*

_That's "The Shed" ??_  nd


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

fordcowboy said:


> ...No rules & no restrictions, life if full enough of these already. So just have fun, it's a hobby.
> --fordcowboy


I like it !









__________________


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Looks like an oasis!


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

looks like alot of fun. willing to make the trip down to check it out if you could tell me time, day and place? thanks


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

H.O. Slotrods said:


> looks like alot of fun. willing to make the trip down to check it out if you could tell me time, day and place? thanks


Looks like Fordcowboy needs to take this one.
hojoe


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

The shed was built just for my slot cars. I had everything in a 15 x 20 room in the house, but with a baby on the way we had to make room for that event. SO my wife said we needed to tear down the existing wooden shed & rebuild. It was time for the wooden shed to go anyway. We took little flags out there to mark off the new one. I was marking off 20x20 & she was marking off 40x40. She explained to me we were only going to do this once & she knew I was going to need room to grow. So we decided on 40x40 with 30x40 open floor space. The rest is storage, office, & little boys' room (which is also filled with unopened track boxes & a refrigerator). Thank goodness for smart women. 
As Joe can testify I always have something new to show him. I think Joe saw some of my collection he hadn't seen before. There's nothing but slot car in there. Even under the tables you see. 
We get together as often as we can. Just a few phone calls & it's a date. We won't get together again til after the new year. I've attached a few more pictures. BUT if anyone is coming through the Hannibal area I'm just 8 miles south of there. Just get a hold of me. It's all heated.
--Fordcowboy


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very,very cool!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

kiwidave said:


> Very,very cool!!!!


No Randy he said it was heated. lol:

Bob...now that is one heck of a shed...zilla


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's truly a dream setup. If it wasn't a 10 hour and 7 minute drive each way, I'd be there. I wish there was some combination of the New Madrid fault line activity and tectonic plate sliding that would bring that whole kit and caboodle into my neck of the woods. I hope you get lots of racers out there and start laying down some race laps on all those tracks. Whether you are racing for fun or racing for pride or racing for points and a cheesy little trophy (or a trophy made from cheese for you cheeseheads from the north), running real, timed, laps-counted races is 10X more fun than just running cars around a track. With several different classes to run on different tracks the fun would never stop. Man, what a setup.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow great shed!our shed is just that .a shed.we have plans though,for the new manshed.my buddy dan just finished,it,and all we need now is insulation and heat.our plans are for a fourlane 4x 14 setup,on pullies to lower down to racers level.wish us luck!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*more pic*

Check out more pic in my photo below fordcowboy. thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

i will be coming in to quincy dec 23 late evening and be there till sat morn heading to KC sat afternoon if you are free i would love o stop by run a few laps 
i looks like i will have time between family and drive time 
kevin


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Sure stop in . love to have you to stop and run some laps. lendell


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

sent you a pm with phone number so hope i wont miss your mess this time around


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

got your numbers i will call when i get close 
you said some one was going to join us does he have 1 day better then the other let me know 
i wont have a computer after tomorrow so i will call


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Lendell,Thats a great setup.I know some guys whose house is that big.Tom Stumpf


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

That is one great setup.

You can't do something like that in New Jersey. If you ever put up a 40x40 shed in your backyard (which would probably take about 2 years to get plans approved), the tax accessor would be over so fast, he'd make the speed of light look like a slacker. The increase in the property tax on your residence would go so high, it would probably eclipse the cost of the shed in less than 2 years.

Joe


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

OPEN INVITATION: If anyone is interested in doing some racing. Or just running some laps & BSing. I have a lot of time open for the next week. If you're anywhere close to Hannibal, MO. Feel free to stop in. 
I have an insulated, heated shed, w/ bright lights AND indoor plumbing - Whoo-hoo! Too bad the house doesn't...
So - come one, come all. 
--fordcowboy


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm gonna go throw stones at my basement!!

Awsome "shed"!!!!!!!!


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

And I just built a shed this past summer. Should have gone 40 x 40...

Great setup!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

You guys are aways welcome here. lendell


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I'll be doing our NRIC confrence at Glaciar National Park this summer..So I will try and hook up with you Lendell.. also want to go to N.Dakota to meet whats his name lol.. Then back to Wyoming withthe jeep to take Mustang pics (wild horses guys) then back through Jellystone before we come home.. gonna be two weeks of awesome fun.. late july or early august I do not have the stuff out in front of me..


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

Lendell i got home last night about 9 pm 
just want to thank you for having me friday night 
you have an awsome shop and collection 
i hope i get a chance this summer to get back up there and do some racing again 
i hope you and nick have a good time with the cars we built and learned a little about a fray t-jet have a ball with them
again thanks for having me


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

BOYS AND GIRLS let me tell you if you are in or going through the midwest you have to stop and see lendells place even if its a few hours out of your way 
he has one awsome place and collection the tracks were perfect he has some thing for every one 
i spent 7 hrs with lendell --nick and there familys and had a ball 
got to put faces with names and am ready to go back 

lindell tell everyone thanks for me 
kevin


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

You're more than welcome Kevin. Hope to see you again soon. We enjoyed your company as well. 
Thanks for building those cars for us. Nick has been over 3 times since & we seem to run the same 2 cars. Isn't that just odd? Guess which 2? Thanks for sharing some tricks. For the rest of you guys out there: Kevin built 2 wicked Tjets.

Coach - You are always welcomed. I just need a day or two of advance notice & we're set to go. 

I love sharing my toys with everyone. The end of January the Boy Scouts will be here. I'm also trying to talk the Lions Club members into coming over. 
Later,
Fordcowboy


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey Fordcowboy, The shed looks like a great hang out. My son thought the tracks were cool as well. LOL I went to a Go-cart race up by you a few years back. That was a blast. Don't you guys get Bald Eagles in your neck of the woods this time of year. I've been wanting to get back up to Clarksville too. I'm just a bit south outside St Louis. Have Fun! Greg:wave:


----------

